# Nearshore Sheepies



## allaroundfishin (May 13, 2006)

62 fish in the box all fish over 13inches


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Nice


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Nice days work.


----------

